# للنقاش : كيف تتعامل مع العمال - (للمهندسين في حقل التنفيذ )



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (22 يونيو 2009)

دائما ما يشغل بالي موضوع التعامل مع طبقة العمال , و أيه هي الطريقه المثلي للتعامل معهم بحيث لا أظلمهم و لا يظلموني , و في نفس الوقت الجميع يأخذ حقه .​ 
أحياناً أكون قاسي عليهم فيكرهوني ... :8:​ 
و أحياناً أكون كريم معهم ... :59:​ 
و أحيانا لا اعلم , ماذا فعلت ؟ و هل كنت محق في تعاملي معهم و تقدير أتعابهم و مجهودهم و عرقهم ...​ 
أسئله كثيرة, كلنا نصادفها في حياتنا اليومية ,وخاصة مهندسين التنفيذ , و تستهلك جزء كبير من وقتنا ...​ 

ان شاء الله يكون نقاش قوي .. ومعا نكون يد واحدة نبني المستقبل 
:75:​


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الكلام اللي انتا بتسأل عنه يندرج تحت بند (إحمحممم) إدارة الموارد البشرية وده باب كامل في ادارة المشاريع للمحتريفين :20: وانا مش هتكلم لوحدي بس هنحكي قصص ونستخرج منها فوائد في الادارة 
ومستنيين حد يبدأ او ابدأ وامري لله


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2009)

ابدا و امرك لله بقى
توكل على الله


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 يونيو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الكلام اللي انتا بتسأل عنه يندرج تحت بند (إحمحممم) إدارة الموارد البشرية وده باب كامل في ادارة المشاريع للمحتريفين :20: وانا مش هتكلم لوحدي بس هنحكي قصص ونستخرج منها فوائد في الادارة
> ومستنيين حد يبدأ او ابدأ وامري لله



ابدأ يا هندسة واحنا متابعينك ان شاء الله :75:


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 يونيو 2009)

ياباشا ........ إحنا مستنيين ......


----------



## أبو عبيدة بن سعد (24 يونيو 2009)

شوف يا أخي ... أنا تعاملت مع طبقة العمال (الصنايعية) في مصر، وكنت كريم معهم ...

النتيجة : 50% ناس بتشتغل بضمير وده كان ناتج عن الحب والطيبة.
+
50% لا مبالاة وعدم تنفيذ المطلوب وده كان ناتج عن إحساس بالنقص وأن في واحد أصبح مسئول عنهم يوجههم لتنفيذ الأعمال.

والأغلبية كما تعلمون لا يحب أن يكون تحت ضغط - بمعنى يشتغل بكيفه أو لا يشتغل - الأهم هو إشباع رغباته وعدم مسألته من أحد.

لكن استخلصت نتيجة هامة جدًا: أن العمل يتم على حسب مزاجية العامل وتحفيزه وليس الشدة والقسوة، والله أعلم...


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

اخى المهندس لابد من القسوة فى البداية ومدام هناك فى يديك صلاحيات للثواب والعقاب استعملها 
ولاهم ان تعرف مدخل كل شخصية وتتعامل معها بالطريقة المناسبة


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

ثانيا العمال دوما لايحبون المهندسين مهما فعلت لن ترضيهم لان مبدأهم عاش الملك مات الملك
العمال انواع كل واحد له نقطة ضعف ابحث عنها تملك لجامه وتروضه كيفما شئت
مثلا فى نوع الفلوس نقطة ضعفه اخصم له يوم لو ماتتظبطش معاك 
ونوع تانى يحب انه يظهر ويكون فى الصورة قعده وماتشغالهوش وخلى صنايعى اقل منه يقوم بشغله


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

فى نوع ثالث يحب يستأذن ويمشى بدرى او ياخد اجازة عشان وراه شغلة ولقمة عيش اخرى 
دى نقطة ضعف غلس عليه فى الاجازات ومواعيد الانصراف
لاتبحث عن حبهم ف العاهرات لاتحب الرجال لكن تحب اموالهم


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

اتبع سياسة اليهود مع الصنايعية وهى : فرق تسد 
اشعل التنافس بينهم تفوز بالمجهود الاضافى وتزيد من البغضاء والكراهية بين بعضهم البعض وتطلع انت الكسبان


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

يا باش مهندس محمد سيد عبد الفتاح 

ممنوع وضع وسائل الاتصال 
وارجو التوفيق لك ولجميع مهندسى التنفيذ

مهندس محمود ناجى عابورة


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

فى حاجة مهمة انك ماتستعملش الاسلوب دة على طول لازم يكونزى ما ليك ايد بتضرب لازم فى ايد تطبطب 
الفنى اللى مايتظبطش هزأه على الملأ وبعد كدة راضيه فى السر


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

اعذرونى على الطرح بهذا لاسلوب فأنا بحب اجيب م الاخر من غير تذويق او لف ودوران ودبلوماسية


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2009)

مهندس محمود عابورة قال:


> اتبع سياسة اليهود مع الصنايعية وهى : فرق تسد
> اشعل التنافس بينهم تفوز بالمجهود الاضافى وتزيد من البغضاء والكراهية بين بعضهم البعض وتطلع انت الكسبان


 
انا موافقك فى كل اللى قات لكن فى دى لا و الف لا 
ده مش منهج اسلامى


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (10 يوليو 2009)

*اعذرونى على الطرح بهذا لاسلوب فأنا بحب اجيب م الاخر من غير تذويق او لف ودوران ودبلوماسية*
الدبلوماسية ما تمشيش مع دبلوم الصنايع خالص..............
مهندس محمود ناجى عابورة
الزقازيق​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

مهندس محمود عابورة قال:


> اتبع سياسة اليهود مع الصنايعية وهى : فرق تسد
> اشعل التنافس بينهم تفوز بالمجهود الاضافى وتزيد من البغضاء والكراهية بين بعضهم البعض وتطلع انت الكسبان


 
وما رايك لو عاملك رايسك في العمل بهذه الطريقه؟؟ هل ستشعر ان بني ادم؟؟
وكما قال الاخ زانيتي انه ليس من الدين بأي شكل
يا اخي اتقي الله 
تخيل انك بالكلام بتاعك ده وفني من بتوعك شافك بتتخانق في الطريق مع شخص ضخم واقوى منك
لن يمد لك يد المساعده بل ستكون انت الصغير وتنكشف حقيقتك انك تتخفى وراء السلطه
اعطي كل شخص حقه وخليك كريم الخلق واللسان وهذه اسهل طريقه لكسب الناس

وغير كل هذا ممنوع وضع اعلانات للمواقع في المنتدى وكمان حاطه لمشرف
ربنا يهديك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

مهندس محمود عابورة قال:


> *اعذرونى على الطرح بهذا لاسلوب فأنا بحب اجيب م الاخر من غير تذويق او لف ودوران ودبلوماسية*
> 
> الدبلوماسية ما تمشيش مع دبلوم الصنايع خالص..............
> مهندس محمود ناجى عابورة
> ...


 
ارى انك مازلت متعصبا لكلامك
والدنيا سلف ودين
اضحكوا ياناس واحد لما نقولوا ليس من الدين يقولك لف ودوران!!!-- هو الدين دلوقتي لف ودوران!!
اتقى الله

يا اخي من تكلم فليقل خيرا او ليصمت
استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

مهندس محمود عابورة قال:


> اخى منهجك لاسلامى دة ماينفعش دلوقتى فى عصر قلة الضمير وفساد الذمم
> ولو مشيت بمنهجك لاسلامى دة مش هتنفع هيتقال عليك مهندس كفتة


 
يا اخي اتقى الله(((( منهجك))))!!!!
دا منهج اللي خلقك هل لان بعض الناس انعدمت منهم الضمائر -يكون كل الناس كما توصف
بصراحه اجده جدلا عقيما واحتسب كلامك اللذي قلته بمحض ارادتك عند الخالق فهو سبحانه مطلع عليك


----------



## أبو عبيدة بن سعد (10 يوليو 2009)

أخي مهندس محمود .. كلامك قد يكون صحيحًا وقد يكون خطأ 

لكن أن تتطاول على الإسلام والمنهج الإسلامي ,,, فحسبك فأنت تتكلم عن ديني ومنهجي ومنهج جميع المسلمين - الذي اعتزلت أنت منهجهم ...

اتقِ الله واهدأ واعرف أنت ايش تقول يا باشمهندس بدون (كفتة) !!!


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

مهندس محمود عابورة قال:


> اخى منهجك لاسلامى دة ماينفعش دلوقتى فى عصر قلة الضمير وفساد الذمم
> ولو مشيت بمنهجك لاسلامى دة مش هتنفع هيتقال عليك مهندس كفتة


 
واضح انك لاتبحث عن صدقه او اجر او ثواب انما انت تبحث عن الشهره 
وهقولها ورزقي على الله طريقه تفكيرك تدل على خلل ما فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

حبايب





عضو فعال جداً












1- الزم الابتسامة المشرقة(فهى  بوابتك لكسر الحاجز الجليدي مع من حولك )). 


*2- عليك بكلمة الثناء الصادقة ( جامل ولكن دون نفاق أو مراء). *


*3- ابتعد عن الجدال (فالجدال طريق لعناد الطرف الآخر ). *


*4- تعامل مع الآخرين كما ترغب أن يعاملوك . *


*5- التمس لغيرك الأعذار (دوماً قدم لهم الأعذار وابتعد عن العتاب ). *


*6-لا تغضب مهما كان السبب (فالغضب من الشيطان ). *


*7- سلم على كل من تقابله سواء تعرف اولا تعرف (فالسلام الصادق هو سبيلك نحو خطب ود أى شخص ). *


*8-تهادوا تحابوا (هادي من حولك ولو بأقل القليل فالهدية لها مفعول سحري رائع على الغير ). *


*9- تعلم كيف تنصت (فالآخرين يحبون دوماً من يسمعهم ). *


*10-فكر بنفس مرحة (انشر حولك التفاؤل والأمل دوماً وابتعد عن التشاؤم). *


*11- لا تكن كالذبابة (كن خفيفاً دوماً في كل شيء فلا تزيد ولا تنقص). *


*12-اجعل الآخرين يظنون دوماً أن الفكرة فكرتهم(اعطهم انطباع أن ما اقترحته أو تفكر به هم أيضا شركاء فيه. *


*13-تواضع مع الكل (فالطبيعة البشرية تنفر دوماً من المغرور والمتعالي). *


*14-تعلم أن تسامح دائماً (ادفع بالقول الطيب تجبر من أمامك على أن يوقرك ). *


*15-لا تقف في طابور أصحاب النصائح (وجه ما تريد ولكن بصورة تجعل من أمامك لا ينفر منك ). *


*16-كن مع الآخرين في السراء قبل الضراء (شاركهم الأحزان والافراح ). *


*17- تعلم ألا تنتقد الآخرين (فالحديث يزول ويبقى أثره في العقل الباطن ). *


*18-لا تضحك كثيراً فى غير المواقف التى تحتاج ذلك (فالضحك فى بعض الأحيان يفقد المهابة والوقار ). *


*19- تعلم أن تكون حليماً صبوراً (فهما صفتان يحبهما الله ). *


*20-كن كالنحلة (تقف على كل زهرة فتأخذ منها رحيقها دون أن تؤذها ). *


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2009)

و الله انا موافق زيكو فى كل كلمه قالها 
و خصوصا للاخ اللى مش بيحب يبيع كفته 
فيه ناس كده للاسف 
بيعوض اى خلل فى شخصيته باستغلال السلطه اللى فى ايده لانه من جواه عنده نقص و قناعه تامه انه مش هيعرف يخلى الناس تحترمه فبيخليهم يخافوا منه 
واحد بيقول لك مش مقتنع بالمنهج الاسلامى منتظر منه ايه 
واحد بيقول لك دبلوم الصنايع ميتعاملوش الا كده 
طب فين العيله اللى فى مصر كلها اللى مفيهاش واحد على الاقل دبلوم 
و ايه اللى يعيب شخص ان تعليمه قليل لو ان اخلاقه عاليه و ما اكثرهم
ده لو دورت على اغلب المهندسين ممكن تلاقي اباؤهم تعليمهم اقل من الجامعى (ندبحهم بقى)
اتق الله يا اخ و راع ربك فيما تقول
الشده مطلوبه و الحزم مطلوب محدش اعترض
بس الذكى اللى يقدر يعمل كده من غير ما يفقد لا هيبته و لا احترام الناس ليه و من غير ما يقلل من شان حد و الاهم انه ميخسرش دينه بسبب شغل ممكن يخسره بكره الصبح لانه فى نظر مديره مجرد صعلوك من ضمن الصعاليك اللى شغالين تحت ايده
بس انا قلت الذكى وواضح ان الصفه دى مش متوفره فى ناس كتير و للاسف معاها شهادات اعلى من دبلوم الصنايع و مبتبيعش كفته 
اللهم احسن خلقنا و اجعلنا من اشهر بائعى الكفته ان كان هذا لن يفقدنا تعاليم ديننا
بالمناسبه انت دخلت التاريخ لان دى المشاركه رقم 2000 ليا


----------



## toktok66 (10 يوليو 2009)

استغفر الله العظيم
طيب المدعو محمود هذا لماذا يشارك معنا؟
هل ابتغاء مرضات الله ام انه فعلا يبحث عن الشهره كما قال الاخ زيكو
ومن يبتغي مرضات الله هل له ان يسب الدين

ولا ننسى ان نبارك المشاركه 2000 للعضو زانيتي
ولك منى احلى تقييم سلبي وارجوا من جميع الاخوه اللذين يشاهدون الموضوع منحه تقييم سلبي


----------



## magdygamal_8 (11 يوليو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> حبايب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ماذا نقول بعد ذلك لقد قرأت أفكارنا جميعا وليس لدينا أن نقول أكثر من ذلك
بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله وشرح صدرك ويسر أمرك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك حبيب القلب أحلى أبو الزيك ........ جزيت الجنة و حُشِرتَ مع النبي وصحبه على حوض الكوثر .


----------



## أبومعد (11 يوليو 2009)

العمال صعب التعامل معهم ولكن سددو وقاربوا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

فني + اجر يتناسب مع عمله ومع سوق العمل = اداء جيد في العمل

الكثير يقولون العمال والفنيون يتسببون في المشاكل وتعطيل العمل وعدم انجازه
طيب دعونا نفكر هل يتقاضى هذا الفني اجرا يتناسب مع عمله ومع سوق العمل!!!
طيب هل اصلا المهندس المتابع والمدير لهذا الفني هو ايضا يتقاضى دخلا يتناسب وعمله؟

ليس العيب من المهندس او الفني العيب من الاداره العليا في معظم الشركات والمؤسسات((في الوطن العربي)) واعتقد ان الحل لايكون سوى من المستويات العليا للشركه بتعديل الاوضاع لان هكذا وضع
 لايستطيع المهندس السيطره عليه وهذا للاسف واقع مرير نعيشه في العالم العربي

فكيف لك ان تطلب من الفني عملا وتثقل عليه احيانا كثير لالتزامك بفتره زمنيه محدد وهو اصلا للايأخذ حقه
ابسط مافيها انه سيشتكي لك من سوء الوضع المادي وبالتالي المعنوي وحتى ان اتم العمل فيكون اغلب الاحيان به قصور لانه باله مشغول بأنه مقهور ومضطهد وان اثقلت عليه واتم العمل حبا فيك وفي معاملتك الكريمه له مره او اثنتان لن يستمر الوضع طويلا
لا يا عزيزي والادهى من ذلك انه يكون يبحث ويتوسل ويتسول عمل جديد وان كان فارق الاجر اعلى ولو بشئ بسيط او انه يبحث عن شركه تعطيه نفس الاجر بمجهود اقل
((هل تنكرون ان المهندسين انفسهم يقومون بمثل هذا الامر!!؟))
حب لغيرك ماتحب لنفسك

فكيف لك ان تزجره وتنهره وهو يتخاذل في عمله وانت اصلا لا تستطيع ان تحصل له على حقوقه من الاداره

وكلنا نعلم ان الكثير من الشركات واللتي اصبحت مشهوره بسوء سمعتها في هذه الطرق

طيب ضع نفسك مكان الفني وتخيل!!!!!!!!
فني في مجال عمله اللذي يحبه ويأخذ اجر يتناسب مع عمله ستكون النتيجه اداء ممتاز
وان تهاون في واجباته-انه على علم ويقين انك تستطيع ان تأتي بألف غيره وسيكونون قمه في السعاده-لماذا؟
لان حقوقهم محفوظه وكامله

وعموما ان ضاعت الحقوق ولا اعتقد ان اعتى علوم الاداره قادره على حلها

عذرا للاطاله 
ولكن النظام من الاساس ليس له نظام –
او بمعنى اخر النظام ((لي الاذرع للحصول على مجهود كبير بأجر صغير))


----------



## صلاح الفهد (11 يوليو 2009)

صح لسانك وبدنك أخي زيكو ...
الممارسات الخاطئة عواقبها وخيمة على الذي يتبعها ...
سيأتي يوم ينقلب فيه السحر على الساحر ...
وأنتم أعرف مني بالنظام الإداري المتبع ... التغيير موجود والظروف تحكم ...
يجب على الإنسان المسؤول أن يتق ربه ويحسن معاملة من هم دونه ويحاول أن لا يزرع التفرقة والبغضاء بينهم ...
العدالة مطلوبة من الراعي تجاه الرعية .


----------



## هادي العاني (11 يوليو 2009)

الحل بسيط جدا ابسط مما تتصور اجعلهم يحبونك و اعمل لمصلحتهم و اذا تميز احدهم اعمل على ان توجه له كتاب شكر او مكافاءة من مسؤلك الاعلى و لا تجعلهم يعملون اعمالا اضافية دون مقابل، اذا كنت صديقهم و واحد منهم فسيجتهدون لارضائك


----------



## rewesh (11 يوليو 2009)

عاوز اقول للمهندس عابوره ان كلامك غير مقنع ......وان اساليبك غير ادميه وان معظم الفنيين اهم حاجه عندهم كرامتهم... وراحتهم النفسيه... والفنى كلما احبك كلما اداك شغل... وشكرا.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يوليو 2009)

مــا شاء الله نقاش فائق التميز كل الشكر والتقدر لكل من ساهم وقام بتغير فكره التعامل مع طبقة العمال 

نحن بشر ونتعامل مع بشر ولابد من حسن المعاملة ( وَاتَّقُوا يَوْماً تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ )


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (11 يوليو 2009)

عامل الفنيين معاملة الاسلام وفوتلهم الهايفه تلاقيهم في الكبيره وشخصية المهندس هي اللي بتفرض نفسها على العمال ومن المهم ان تكون حازم في اتخاذ قرارتك وقريب منهم في المشاركه لتنفيذ القرار


----------



## shock (11 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء 
من خلال الخبرة العملية وبغض النظر عن الاجور والمودة والمعاماة الجيدة وكل الامور التي ذكرها الزملاء اعلاه احب ان اوضح ان العامل او الفني او اي شخص في اي مشروع سوف لن يحترمك اذا لم تكن ملما وفاهما ومتخصصا ومحتلرفا في اختصاصك فهذا العامل المهم والاساسي والباقي كلها ثانوية لان الفني يسيطر عليك عندما يعلم بانك لاتفهم ولا تعرف ما ذا عند حصول اي مشكلة فنية ويحاول ان يستغل الوضع ضدك. فالمطلوب منكم اخوتي البحث والتعلم في كل وقت ومحاولة الدخول في دورات وكذلك اكتساب المهارا الفنية والعملية وليس النظرية فقط.


----------



## أكرم لبنان (12 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز، المسألة بسيطة، ضع على العمال مسؤول عنهم و منهم فيهم و أنت خلي تعاملك معه هذا foreman و حاسبه على إنتاجية العمل أو حسب خطة المشروع plan و دعه هو يتصرف مع العمال فيحاسبهم على الغياب أو التأخير في العمل


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد سياسة العصا والجزرة مجدية


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد سياسة العصا والجزرة مجدية


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> أعتقد سياسة العصا والجزرة مجدية


ايضا اوافقك فى ان سياسه سيف المعذ و ذهبه هى سياسه ناجحه مع مراعاه الا يخالف اضرب بالسيف اى منهج غير اسلامى 
ملحوظه 
مع مراعاه الا يخالف الضرب بالسيف للمنهج الاسلامى لم اقصد توجيها للكل و لكن لمن يرى انه غير ضرورى فى المجال العملى فقط


----------



## م/زيكو تك (12 يوليو 2009)

أكرم لبنان قال:


> أخي العزيز، المسألة بسيطة، ضع على العمال مسؤول عنهم و منهم فيهم و أنت خلي تعاملك معه هذا foreman و حاسبه على إنتاجية العمل أو حسب خطة المشروع plan و دعه هو يتصرف مع العمال فيحاسبهم على الغياب أو التأخير في العمل


 
اتفق مــــــــــعك00000 واختلف معك !!!
لان رئيس العمال قد يكون في نفسه شيئ انت لا تعلمه وقد يكون هناك عامل جيد ولكنه يخفي هذا بل قد يحاربه حتى لا تلاحظ انت هذا العامل الجيد فيجب ان تترك له المهمه ولا تغفل عنه حتى لاتضيع الحقوق


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...... 

ضيف جديد عندكم  ... فأهلاً وسهلاً بأبو الحلول، ولا شو ؟؟؟؟؟ :10: :7:

بالنسبة للموضوع، هو فعلاً موضوع مهم، نشكر صاحب الموضوع مشرفنا العزيز م. محمد عبد الفتاح على البدء بالنقاش، وأشكر جميع الأخوة على الاستمرار به...... 

قرأت عدداً لا بأس به من المشاركات، ولم أقرأها جميعهاً، ولكن سأتكلم عن وجهة نظري المتواضعة... 

طبعاً كل منا في أول يوم له في موقع العمل، التمس أمراً غريباً... عني أنا شخصياً، أول يوم لي في موقع العمل كان بعد انتهائي من السنة الثالثة في كلية الهندسة المدنية.... 
دخلت الموقع، لأرى احتراماً ما بعده احتراماً من أصغر عامل إلى أكبرهم - (وهو أعتقد في سن والدي أو يزيد).... حقيقةً وكوني حينها طالباً، تعاطفت مع هذا العامل الكبير إلى حد كبير، وما أحببت نظرات الاحترام الزائدة منه لي كونه يعتبرني مهندساً 

طبعاً بعد التخرج، وبعد العمل في الموقع، ومن خلال الخبرة التي تلقيتها من والدي حفظه الله (هو أيضاً مهندس مدني)، وجدت في أن العلاقة بين المهندس والعامل علاقة حساسة جداً.... يجب أن تكون مرنة (flexibile).... أي أنني أعامله بكل ود واحترام ومزاح في بعض الأحيان، وأعامله بقسوة كبيرة (في مصلحة العمل) في أحيان أخرى....... فلا المزاح والضحك والصداقة تنفع في جميع الأوقات، ولا الشدة والقسوة تنفع في جميع الأوقات....... هي علاقة مرنة، لا يكتسبها المرء إلا بمخالطة العمال ومواقع العمل لفترة لا بأس بها  

نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع، ولكم جميــــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..
​


----------



## hashome (3 أغسطس 2009)

* المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أكرم لبنان 

 
أخي العزيز، المسألة بسيطة، ضع على العمال مسؤول عنهم و منهم فيهم و أنت خلي تعاملك معه هذا foreman و حاسبه على إنتاجية العمل أو حسب خطة المشروع plan و دعه هو يتصرف مع العمال فيحاسبهم على الغياب أو التأخير في العمل

اتفق مــــــــــعك00000 واختلف معك !!!
لان رئيس العمال قد يكون في نفسه شيئ انت لا تعلمه وقد يكون هناك عامل جيد ولكنه يخفي هذا بل قد يحاربه حتى لا تلاحظ انت هذا العامل الجيد فيجب ان تترك له المهمه ولا تغفل عنه حتى لاتضيع الحقوق

هذا فعلا هو الراي الصحيح..

كي لا تكون الرجل المباشر...او بمعني ادق تكون المحرك من خلف الستار

افعل كذا وكذا...
ولو اشتكو من رئيسهم هيرجعلك انت وبالتالي الخيوط كلها معك
واولا واخيرااا(((نحن نعامل بشر فكلنا نخطىء))*


----------



## E.YAZAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

الفني و العامل بالنهاية انسان و العلاقة معهم يجب ان تكون انسانية مبنية على الاحترام
فا الود و التعاطف اساس التعامل


----------



## عماد سعيد كرمة (5 أغسطس 2009)

حياك الله على هدا الموضوع احنة عدنة بالعراق مشكلة في هدا الموضووع خصوصا ادا كان العامل كبيير والمهندس صغيير


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (6 أغسطس 2009)

لقد فسرتم كلامى واخرجتموه من محتواه الاصلى انا قلت وسط فساد الذمم وقلة الضمير ولم احكم حكماً عاما على المنهج الاسلامى ام انكم تريدون اى كلمة تتصف ب أكلايشه او ختم اوبادج اسلامى نخلع لها القبعة وان عارضناها صرنا من المارقين او الكفار او من المتهجمين على الاسلام وكيف لاحد ان يتهجم على عقيدته ...... عجبى عليكو


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (6 أغسطس 2009)

معظمالزملاء بتفتوا وتقولوا كلام من غير ماتجربوا ولاتحتكوا بالواقع العملى ونفسية العمال وقاعدين فى معزل عن الواقع


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (6 أغسطس 2009)

سئمت من المشاركة بحرية رأى وسط كل هذا الكم من ضيق الافق


----------



## duly (9 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة القسوة مطلوبة للتعامل مع العمال لكنها لا تعني الاقلال بالادب معهم او التقليل من قيمتهم


----------



## مهندس سورجي (9 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين
و ألف صلاة و سلام على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

أخواني المهندسين الكرام ان تعامل مع العمال يحتاج القسوة الى حدٍ ما ولكن هل سألتم كيف نتعامل مع صاحب العمل أو صاحب الشركة. الذي دائماً هم قاسين مع المهندسين الى حد كبير جداً.


----------



## محمد حسين عبد احد (9 أغسطس 2009)

والله انا اكبر حيران فى مصر


----------



## مهندس/علي (10 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع جامد جدا بس انا جربت والي الان اجرب العمل مع العامل وصدقوني هما فئات فئة تتعامل بعلاقة طيبة تحبك وتيجي معاك وتديك شغل ما حصل وفئة تتفرعن وتقول ماهو مهندس ومرتاح وبياخد قد كدا وانا مفيش ويخنق عليك ودة لازم تقرفة علشان يتعدل وفئة تحسسك انها بتشتغل امامك وحاضر يا بية ومن ورائك مفيش انتاج ولا شغل وتلاقية نايم وري ماكينة ولا بين السقفين وكانت بتحصل كتير وكنت بحلها بالترهيب وبعد كدا العقاب بس عمري ما ازيت فني وخصمت ليه علشان دة رزقة ورزق عيالة والواحد حاسس بيهم لان المهندس الجيد مش الي قاعد في التكييف في البرج العاجي الخاص بية لازم يكون حاسس بالناس
وفي فنيين وانا جربتهم ملاعين يعمل العطل ويقعد حاطط ايدة علي خدة مش عارف اصلحة ودة علشان يختبر كفائتك دة بقي لازم تلسعه علشان يحترم حاله وفي فنيين سيئين جدا جدا وفي محترمين جدا ودة برضو موجود في المهندسين انا اتعاملت مع مجاميع كبيرة فيها الي مش فاهم وبيضيعك والي فاهم وبيخبي علشان يظهر هو وفيها الي فاهم وبيساعدك علشان تفهم ويفهم معاك والمشروع ينجح وفي نوع حلو شويا انه يديك زنب علشان يبان ملاك مع انك ممكن تكون اكلين سندوتشات الصبح سوي علي العموم كل انسان سواء عامل او مهندس له طبيعه نفسية واحنا في مصر كنا بنتعامل مع مصريين هنا في السعودية خد عندك هنود علي فلبنيين علي باكستانيين علي بنجلاديش الوان وكل واحد وله دماغه والي بيحركها واحد كبسة هههههههههه وشكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## احمد الجميل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*حب لاخيك ماتحب لنفسك

*


----------



## سنان محمود (10 أغسطس 2009)

ليس كل العمال فئة واحدة اشير الى ماتفضل به الاخ مهندس علي ولكن (الالتزام) مطلوب وليس القسوة وان كانت الاخيرة هي التي تجعل الاخرين يجعلون لك ثقل في حساباتهم


----------



## Eng.Osama Darwesh (11 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم باختصار وبجمله واحده 
*لا تكـن صلبـاً فتـُـكسر .. ولا لــيناً فتـُعصــر .*


و لكل مقام مقال .................


----------



## light man (11 أغسطس 2009)

سامحوني يا شباب على المشاركة المتاخرة بس فعلا الموضوع بيستاهل يتناقش بدي احكي على قصة صغير كان بزمناتو عنا مدير مدير مشروع يعني بالمكان السابق اللي كنت اعمل فيه ووقت اللي بقلكن انو نظام عسكري يعني نظام عسكري يا ويلك تغلط و شو ما عملت ما بيعجبو و المهم يضل يحسسو للواحد انو شغلو ما كافي و للصراحة صحيح العالم كانت تحسبلو حساب بس بس بوشو و بعد ما يروح تفرط الدنيا و صحيح تشتغل العالم بس ما من قلب كل العالم كانت تكره التعامل معو من أكبر مهندس لاصغر عامل وفعلا كانت الو صلاحيات واسعة جدا بس المشكلة انو ما حدى بتهون عليه كرامتو اكبر واحد لاصغر واحد ليوم غلط غلطة و تقل بالحكي مع مساعد مهندس و للصراحة هالمساعد المهندس ادمي كتير و كتير شغل شباب و شغيل بس بتعرفو كيف في عالم ما بتحط وزن لحدى و الظلم مانو حلو ما حدى بهون عليه و على كتر مانو هالمساعد المهندس ادمي على كتر ما فرطت الطبة معو و خلص الزلمي فصل و لسوء حظو لها المدير و طبعا الشب ما حدى كان بيعرف عنو شي الا انو متواضع و ادمي طلع هالمساعد المهندس مدعوم كتير ووقت بقول مدعوم يعني مدعوم من فوق فوق لدرجة انو اضطر المدير على تكبره يعتذر منو قدام الكل يعني العبرة ما حدى بتهون عليه كرامتو و نحنا للصراحة السوريين بشكل عام كلنا راسنا يابس و مستعدين نشتغل بنص الاجر بس بكرامة و لا واحد يدوس على طرفنا و متى ما انداس على طرفنا انشا الله عمرو الشغل لانو الشغل و المصاري بتروح و بتجي بس في شغلات اذا راحت ما بترجع و هالشغلات ما فيتو واحد ياخدا منك اذا انت ما عطيتو ياها و بارادتك و هالشغلة هي الكرامة بقا عاملو الناس متل ما بتحبو يعاملوكن محدى بحب الضعيف و اللين بس كمان ما حدا بحب القاسي و الظالم بقا و فهمكن كفاية و انشا الله نكون متل ما منحب العالم تكون معنا..................:5::7:


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (18 فبراير 2010)

نسأل الله ان يوفقنا اذا ادرنا ويعيننا اذا حكمنا ويرزقنا حسن الخلق اذا تعاملنا


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (18 فبراير 2010)

دخلت متاخرا ولكن ان تصل متاخرا خير من الا تصل
لذ اقول مستعينا بالله ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ارى ان هناك شيئا مهما ومنطقى للغايه ولكن للاسف لم يتطرق اليه احد من الاخوه المهندسون الا وهو النظام( system) فالدين الاسلامى فى الاساس هو دين نظام ويحترم دور كل انسان مهما بدا للناس صغيرا يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته)فالعمليه ليست معتمده فقط على النفسيه وطريقه التعامل بل يجب ان تكون فى الاساس هى اليه التعامل فالناس كل الناس يجب ان تكون متوقعه رد فعلك (اى لا يكون رد الفعل مزاجى بل نظامى)فاهل مكه توقعوا ان يعفو عنهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالو اخ كريم وابن اخ كريم ونفس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غضب من اسامه لما جاء يشفع فى حد من حد ود الله وهو الذى قال صلى الله عليه وسلم( اعملى يا فاطمه فلن اغنى عنك من الله شيئا) وقال (لو ان فاطمه بنت محمد سرقت لقطع محمد يدها) كما قال احد السلف( انا واحد من المسلمين اذا كنت فى القاده او كنت فى الساقه)فالنجاح فى النظام وان يكون كل تصرفاتك او ردود افعالك سواء تجاه رؤساءك او مرؤوسييك تبعا لهذ النظام لان الموضوع فى الاساس عمل وليس علاقه شخصيه يحكمها فى الاساس العقل والعدل وهذا بالمناسبه شيئ مريح جدا فى التعامل بالنسبه لمن مارس حياه المواقع وللحديث بقيه,,,,,,,,


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (19 فبراير 2010)

ثانيا خلق المسلم:
وهذا الخلق يجب ان يظهر فى كل المواقف وتجاه كل من تعامل وان تحتسب فيه النيه والاجر على الله سبحانه وتعالى 
فالصدق والتواضع والسمت الصالح والرفق والامانه والنصح وحب الخير والمزاح المعتدل وانزال الناس منازلهم واداء العمل باتقان ونشر العلم والايثار واللسان العف 
كلها صفات اصيله فى المسلم ولا تحتاج ظروف خاصه حتى يدعيها فانت تجد هذه الصفات مع المسلم الحق حيث حل او ارتحل سواء مهندس او عامل سواء داخل الموقع او خارجه 
فالقلوب بين اصبعين من اصابع الرحمن يقلبها كيف يشاء
وللحديث بقيه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (19 فبراير 2010)

ثالثا:استعن بالله ولا تعجز واحرص على ما ينفعك
فالعمل هو تيسير من الله لك لتحصيل اسباب الرزق فكن حريص عليه 
واهم هذه الاسباب هم الفنيين والعمال الذين يعملون معك فلا ينكر مهندس منا ان احد اسباب نجاحه وصعوده كان بمساعده منهم فاحرص على الاستفاده منهم ومن خبراتهم بكل الطرق وسخر ما حباك الله به من علم وسعه افق لتوجيهم الى ما يفيد العمل والذى يعود على المهندس نفسه بالخير
وللحديث بقيه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## aati badri (19 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا
عضو جديد بينكم والحمدلله على ذلك
أرجو من الأخ الذي اساء لاخوتنا واباؤنا العمال ولديننا الحنيف مراجعة نفسه ومن ثم الإعتذار والاستغفار
أخواننا الزملاء الذين درسوا إدارة مشاريع هذه فرصتهم ليتحفونا بما تعلموه ولهم الاجر والمثوبة
الموضوع في الاول والاخير إدارة ونظام system ليس الا


----------



## aati badri (19 فبراير 2010)

اشار زميلنا العزيز ابن العميد ان الموضوع جزء من دراسته لادارة المشاريع ووعد ان يشارك في الموضوع 
ارجو ان يتمكن ان يفي بوعده


----------



## aati badri (19 فبراير 2010)

خارج الموضوع 
الاخ محمد احمد الحسيني
لك التحية 
هل انت بالسعودية
وهل انت زميلي سابقا وصديقي بشركة السمامة
عليك السلام في كل الاحوال


----------



## محمد احمد الحسينى (19 فبراير 2010)

aati badri قال:


> خارج الموضوع
> الاخ محمد احمد الحسيني
> لك التحية
> هل انت بالسعودية
> ...


الاخ الفاضلAati Badri
لك منى اعطر تحيه,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
انا مهندس ميكانيكا بالسعوديه واعمل حاليا باداره المبانى للبنك الاهلى التجاري
ولكن فى فتره سابقه كنت اعمل بمشاريع الحرس الوطنى بمدينه الملك عبد العزيز الطبيه بجده وهناك تقابلت مع مهندسى شركه سمامه التى كانت تنفذ احد المشاريع هناك بالتضامن مع شركه الحناكى ولعلى شرفت بلقاءك فى تلك الفتره وفى كل الاحوال انا الان بالفعل اعتبر نفسى فزت بصديق جديد


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , هنالك حكمة لنابليون بونابرت ويقول فيها (القائد الناجح يسيطر على عقول اعدائه قبل ابدانهم ) وهنا القائد ليس القائد في المعركة فحسب بل في كل شي فحين يكون القائد او المسؤول مسؤولا عن رعية ويعني جماعة فلابد من ان يعمل دراسة لنفسيات هؤلاء الاشخاص فيعامل كل شخص بالشي الذي يناسبه فهو المسؤؤل والذي يمتلك صلاحيات فاذا كان الشخص مواضبا فهذا مايريده المسؤؤل واذا كان عكس فيتخذ الاجراءات ضمن صلاحيته ولااحد سوف يلومه لان الشخص مقصرا ولايخدمه في موقع العمل فبهذا تكون مسيطرا على عملك
والشخص الذي يحترمك بصدق احترمه والذي تشكك فيه عامله بالمثل لانه هنالك مسالة وهي ان كنت طيبا زيادة سوف 
تستغل وان كنت قاسيا جدا سوف تظلم ولكن انا من خلال ملاحظاتي بخصوص هذا الشي في موقع العمل ,بان الفنيين والعمال هم من اشد الناس يمتلكون حقدا مدفونا تجاه المهندس ويرددون دائما بان المهندسين اصحاب شهادات فقط؟
ولكن تبقى انت المسؤول وانت صاحب القرار والاجراء لذلك سيتوجب عليهم اطاعتك تذكر من خلال ذلك ليس من خلال 
الاحترام او من خلال شهادتك يطيعوك واخيرا من راي لاتكون قاسيا جدا جدا فتظلم ولاتكون متهوانا فتستغل وعندها نتيجة لتهوانك انت ظلمت نفسك واعطيت المجال لكل اشكال الاستغلال وعندها سوف الله لايحاسبك على قسوتك المرتفعة نسبيا لانها تصب في مصلحة العمل , ومن راي ان تكون شديد الاجراء واتخاذ الصلاحية المناسبة (كما نسميها القساوة ) بنسبة 85% , وشكرا لكم .


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني في الله اني احبكم في الله 
الموضوع مثير وهام جدا لجميع المهندسين وخاصة الحديثين 
نتعلم اداب التعامل من الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال (الدين المعامله)
حتى احتوي العمال والفنيين لابد من تطبيق مبدأ حسن الخلق والتواضع والاخلاق الكريمه
واحتواء الفنيين الهواه والمحترفين . انت قائد وراعي وكل راعي مسئول عن رعيته 
فلابد من تواجد صفات القائد فيك اولا قبل استخدام الصلاحيات المفوضه لك استخداما خاطئ 
يسئ لك كقائد حكيم . لابد ان يكون المهندس اولا حريصا على المصلحه العامه للعمل 
التي من اهم بنودها هي راحة العماله الفنيه او كل مرؤسيك لا اقول اشتغل مصلح اجتماعي 
لكن اطلب ان يؤمن بك الفني كقائد حكيم فاهم اعماق العمل 
وهذه السمه تظهر في قوتك الفنيه والاداريه حتى لو تطلب منك ذلك عمل العملية الملزم بها الفني امامه وامام الفنيين 
ده مش عيب ده فيه معاني كبيره جدا جدا 
اولا اظهار قدرتك الفنيه عمليا امام الفنيين وكسر اعتقاد الفني الدفين بداخله انه ابو العريف وان المهندس مش عارف حاجه
ثانيا من مبدا التواضع (من تواضع لله رفعه )
ثالثا انك رجل بتاع شغل مش لعب 
رابعا اثبات عملي للفنيين ان ده مش شغلك شغلك اكبر من كده بكتيير وانك ملم بكل شئ
خامسا اكمال منظومة الراعي والرعيه والاهتمام بشئون رعيتك
وبالتالي يؤمن بك الرعيه انك راعي وقائد
بعد ذلك اعرف متطلبات الوظيفه كويس جدا وافهم صلاحياتك عشان تعرف تستخدمها كويس دون ظلم او افتراء
(الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه) والعياذ بالله
طبعا لكل قاعده شواز قال تعالى(انك لا تهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء)
انت عملت اللي عليك وضميرك مرتاح بعد كده اللي يخطئ ياخد جزاءه 
وتوريهم شده القائد زي ماشافو حلمه وتواضعه 
واتق الله حيثما كنت 
واتمنى التوفيق للجميع واللهم اكثر من قادة المسلمين العادلين 
آمين 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته:77::77:


----------



## aati badri (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
1000 شكر ياحسيني ياصديقي الجديد رغم اني كنت اقصد حسيني آخر هو الآن بسمامة


----------



## aati badri (20 فبراير 2010)

زملينا ابن العميد وبقية الأخوة دارسي ادارة مشاريع نحن في انتظاركم لشرح الموضوع 
وبالمرة شرح موضوع وكورسات ماجستير ادارة الاعمال وماهي كمية الفروقات قبل وبعد الدراسة
ومانصائحكم للتحضير لهذه الدراسة لمن اراد ان يلحق بكم ركب العلم الميامين
وشكري مقدم حتى لو لم تستجيبوا لندائي


----------



## دبوسه (20 فبراير 2010)

اقرب منهم وخليك كأنك واحد منهم بس بشرط كل ده بحساب الشغل شغل وان كسبتهم ابقى ادعيلى


----------



## الفولى (4 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى رأى ان المهندس لابد ان يكون شخصية قوية فى عمله ومع العمال وحاسم فى قراراته ولاكن أنسان جدا" فى معاملاته لهم وبذلك يستطيع تنفيذ كل ما يطلب وينفذون ذلك بأتقان لأنهم يهابونة ويحبونه فى نفس الوقت أنها معادلة صعبه احياننا"


----------



## الفولى (4 أبريل 2010)

ارى ان بعض الاراء متقاربة بعض الشئ ولاكن التطبيق هو الاهم وشكرا"


----------



## الفولى (4 أبريل 2010)

هل يوجد من يعمل بالسعودية بجدة هنا الان اريد معرفة اى معلومات عن شركة رابية للتجارة والزراعة والموجودة بجدة بشارع فلسطين


----------



## zanitty (5 أبريل 2010)

شركه رابيه من الشركات المحترمه يا باش مهندس و تعمل فى كل شئ و يوجد ايضا عندهم شركه للمشاريع الهندسيه


----------



## pora (5 أبريل 2010)

احب اقول ان الخبرة بتفرق ياجماعه ياعنى العامل لازم يحس بقرارك 
ومطمن وهو بينفذه انه صح وارجع واقول العمال فيه بينهم فروق فرديه كتييير


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

ارحمو من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السمار 
- الترغيب والترهيب


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

*ارحمو من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء ( الترغيب - الترهيب ) 
*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

تحسين العلاقات الشخصية ياتى باحسن النتائج 
ثم الشدة - ثم المكافات والتشجيع على التنافس الشريف 
واعطية حقة -وخذ حقق فى نطاق العمل


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 يناير 2012)

ashraf100 قال:


> تحسين العلاقات الشخصية ياتى باحسن النتائج
> ثم الشدة - ثم المكافات والتشجيع على التنافس الشريف
> واعطية حقة -وخذ حقق فى نطاق العمل



كلام جميل :76: تسلم ايك


----------



## hooodaaa87 (29 مارس 2012)

ال المشكله انه ييجى يقولك لو سمحت يا يشمهندس اتكلم كويس ....اوانت اصلا ماتكلمتش معاه وحش.....معرفش ده يعنى فخ ولا دب خناقه ولا فعلا انا ظلمته....وفى عمال تانيه بيتهربوا منك ويقولولك طيب ماشى ومايعملوش حاجه....وفى تانيين يبوزوا فى وشك اول مايشوفوك ظنا منهم انك هتتضايق بقى وماعدتش هتطلب منهم حاجه ....ولو اتكلمت مع حد كويس تلاقيه فجاه بقى رغاى وعايز يلك ويحكى....ولو اتكلمت معاه فى الشغل مباشرة يعمل الحاجه على اعصابه ومايخلصهاش عدل....ولو نوعت من ده على ده يبقى الموضوع معلق


----------



## nofal (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*تذكر دائماً أنك تتعامل مع بني آدمين ، و أنك كان يمكن أن تكون مكانهم و عاملهم كما تتمنى ان تعامل إذا كنت مكانهم.... 
*


----------



## mustafatel (3 أبريل 2012)

أعمل في شركة أمريكية، و عند البداية لم يريد أحد التحدث إلي لأسباب منها، أني عربي، و مسلم، حديث التخرج، و لكن مع الوقت و التبسم في و جوههم، أصبحت أحصل على كل ما أريد، و أسأل ما أريد وأتلقى الجواب بسهولة، مع العلم أن معظم العمال هم من الطبقة العاملة و ليس لديهم أي تعليم


----------



## نور الدين مجدي (13 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل جداً و مهم و بشكر كل اللي اشترك فيه و اتمنى إعادة احياء الموضوع و إن المهندسين ذوي الخبرة يثروا الموضوع بمواقف واقعية واجهتهم و كيف تعاملوا معاها..أو أي نصائح أخرى لأنها تهم حديثي التخرج مثلي و شكراً..


----------



## م.وسيم (6 يوليو 2012)

من افضل طرق التعامل مع العمالة .. طول البال .. التواضع .. المحبة ... الاحترام واعطاء حالة توحي انني مهندس لا يعني انني افضل منكم .. في بعض الحالات تحتاج لان تشمر عن يدك وتعمل مع العمال فهذا يعطيهم دفعه ورفعه لمعنوياتهم ... عدم التدخل في شؤون العمال لا من قريب ولا من بعيد وحتى لو شفت عامل نايم العقاب يجب ان يكون للمراقب وليس للعامل ... في مرات العمال بتكونواصله لراس مناخيرهم وتعبانين وبحاجه لشوية مزح وضحك للتخفيف عنهم وفي مرات بتحس العماله بدها تشرب ببسي او عصير او حتى فطور فلازم تحرك جيبك وتدفع ... انا عن نفسي بفطر مع العمال ولما اشوف مجموعة عمال او حتى عامل واحد بياكل بنزل معاه وبمسح الفول تميس وحتى الاكل بتاعه .. 

لما يكون في عمل يوجب التأخير لوقت متأخر من الليل لازم ابقى معهم ولازم اكون بالموقع زيي زيهم عشان ما يطلع شوفوا المهندس نايم واحنا مناكل هوااا

للاسف اجد في كثير من الاحيان ان اسوء العمال هم العرب ... بغض النظر عن الجنسية ... بيعشقوا النوم وبيعشقوا التنتطط ع المهندس وبيعشقوا الافلام الهندي يلي الليلة ما نمتش وبني وجاعني وقلبي بينبض بسرعه وحياتي في خطر والقصص التانيه 

افضل العماله الفلبينين معلمين وهدوء رائع وانجاز وان كان بطيء بس بتضمن ما ترجعله وتصلح عليه .. الباكستان والهنود جيدين ولكن بدهم ضابط جيش فوق راسهم عشان يتحركوا وينجزوا 

ابتعد عن اي مراقب عربي .. للاسف كلهم مدراء او حتى ما اظلم البعض منهم مدراء ... ومفكرين انو المهندس ما بيفهم وانهم بخبرة السنوات سبقوا العلم والهندسة .. ووقت الازمة بيرمي ع المهندس وبقول ما خبرنا 

حصاد طويل شوي .. شكرا لكم


----------



## م.وسيم (6 يوليو 2012)

duly قال:


> بصراحة القسوة مطلوبة للتعامل مع العمال لكنها لا تعني الاقلال بالادب معهم او التقليل من قيمتهم



القسوة ضرورية نسبياً وليس دوماً ومعناها ليس بالصراخ والتهديد والوعيد ... اذا اعتاد العمال على نمط محدد من التعامل بينهم وبين المهندس وتغير هذا النمط لحالة معاكسة تماما فهذا يعطي انطباع عندهم ان هناك شيء غريب 

مثلا انا شخصيا ومن تجربتي .. اغلب اوقاتي مرح وفرحان ومبتسم .. واطرح السلام على الجميع واسلم بيدي على الجميع تقريبا ... بس اما اشعر بلزوم الضغط والقسوة ... بقلب وجهي للون الثاني وبصير شيطان ههههههه


----------



## م.وسيم (6 يوليو 2012)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> حبايب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



رائع ... رائع ... رائع ..... كلام في الصميم وجدا واقعي ويعطي نتائج قوية وانا التزم به واعمل عليه من اول يوم بالعمل 

بوركت يا باشمهندس


----------



## م.وسيم (6 يوليو 2012)

مهندس محمود عابورة قال:


> اتبع سياسة اليهود مع الصنايعية وهى : فرق تسد
> اشعل التنافس بينهم تفوز بالمجهود الاضافى وتزيد من البغضاء والكراهية بين بعضهم البعض وتطلع انت الكسبان



قد تكون في بعض الحالات مجدية ولكنها بالاساس غير ضرورية ... يعني في بعض الحالات تلاقي العمال مترابطين مع بعضهم وبيطالبوا بشي انتا مش قابل فيه .. ومرات بتلاحظ وجود فلان مع علان في العمل يؤدي الى تضيع الوقت والى الانشغال في اللت والعجن والكلام وبالتالي الانتاجية تكون معدومه .. عندها تضطر ان تعيد توزيع العماله بشكل يعيد النظام الى المجموعه ويفرق المخربين عن بعضهم 

مع تحفظي كما باقي الاخوة على فكرة الكسب والخسارة والشهرة بطرق ملتوية


----------



## يوسف نصر فريد (21 مايو 2013)

بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه لله وبركاته.
​ هذا الموضع له عده جوانب وكل جانب لا يقل اهميه عن الاخر دعونا نتحدث عن كل جانب علي حده اولا - العامل والمساعد كلن بشر وكل البشر لهم نفوس والنفس البشريه كل واحده لها وعليها فعليك انت كمهندس ان تدرس بهدؤ نفس البشر الموجده معك في العمل وتعرف اين تكمن نقاط القوه ونقاط الضعف بعد ذلك ستكون كل الشخوص امامك بلا غطاء دون ان يشعروا هم انهم تعرو امامك وهذا يطلب منك حنكه تكسبها لك الايام وكثره الاعمال. ثانيا-ثانيا لابد ان تسمع لهم اكثر ما تحدثهم ففي هذا راحه نفسيه لهم ودراسه وتعمق في في فهمهم من الناحيه السيكولجيا البحته ولابد ان تتأثر بمشاكلهم وتشاركهم افراحهم واطراحهم ويشعرون انك الي جانبهم في كل كبيره وصغيره وتسعي جادا وجاهدا ان ينال كل منهم حقه بالكامل وان تكون معهم والي جانبهم في الافر تايم والسهر والبدل وخلافه من الامور الماديه ذلك دون التجاوز في حقوق الشركه كن حقاني هذه الطبقات تحب من يكن معهم شكلا وموضوعا. ثالثا - وقت العمل مقدس ووقت الراحه مهم ولا تتساهل في استلام العمل من اين منهم هذا يشعرهم بجديتك وفهمك للاشياء وهذه طبيعه المهندس الفاهم عمله وليس الفهم ان تتمنظر عليهم بعبارات هي اكبر منهم وان اردت تعديل شئ عليك برقه الابتسامه مع التعديل المقترح منك هذا يجعل منك الفاهم الواثق الصديق . بعد ذلك ستجد نفسك تقود وعملك يسير علي ما يرام دون اي عناء منك فأنت درستهم ودرست لهم من انت بهدوء وابتسامه لابد ان تكون القوه الناعمه لهم والقدوه التي يحتذا بها والخبره المنشوده ةالامل عند الشدائد. ارجو ان اكون وفقت في ان اضيف اي شئ لشئ انتم اردتموه.

 والسلام عليكم ورحمه لله 
​م/يوسف نصر فريد
وكاله سيف النصر للدعايه والاعلان 
​


----------



## medoes (5 أغسطس 2013)

انا في مرة واحد تبع تنميه بشرية حكي لي حكاية عن مهندس كان زي البش مهندس اللي عاوز يعاملهم بالحديد و النار و العمال لبسوه في الحيط كان هو اسلوبة معاهم سيء جدا و صعب قاموا عاملين فيه مصيبه بوظوا حاجه في المكنة و خلوه هو يجي يصلحها فكانوا مظبطينها انه اول ما يجي يصلح فيها حاجه تبوظ فعلا خالص و المكنه كلها تبقي ملهاش اي لزمه و فعلا ده اللي حصل و طبعا الشركه رفعت قضية عليه عاوزين حقهم تمن المكنة ربع مليون جنيه و هو ساب شغله في المكان ده و راح في مكان تاني و بعدها بفتره عرفوا الموضوع ده بس بعد قضايا بقي و مشاكل  ممكن العمال يلبسوا المهندس في الحيط و بعدين هم بشر اللي يشتغل فيهم بحق ربنا و بدون دلع كافئه علي تعبه و اللي يغلط فوت له مره و اتنين و في المرة التالته حذره الا لو الحكايه محتاجة عقاب ^_^

الموضوع بسيط مش معقد اوي كده يعني ظن الخير في الناس لحد ما يبان الشر ساعتها واجهه و اعمل له تقويم ما تسبوش ينتشر ^_^ 

الواحد خبرته علي قده بس اهو يمكن الكلام ينفع حد ^_^


----------



## Eng.Osama Darwesh (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## sharaf911 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع و مناقشة مثمرة


----------



## medom (15 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## اشرف الحبيبى (15 فبراير 2015)

ارجو الافاده فى موضوع التبريد والتكييف . وهل ينفع جهاز تكييف 60 هرتز ان يعمل فى مصر على تردد 50 هرتز ؟ وما هو الضرر الناتج


----------



## abdullah sami (17 فبراير 2015)

مشكورين على نصائحكم استفدت


----------



## Mohamed Fadl kotb (18 فبراير 2015)

من خلال تجربتى البسيطة بقيت بصنف المرؤسين عموما لثلاثة : النوع الأول كل ما أحترمته و جعلته يشعر بأنه ذو قيمة و قدرته هيحترمك أكثر و هيديك اللى أنت عاوزه من الشغل ... النوع التانى: كل ما تحترمة هيقل منك كتير و كل ما تبقى صارم معاه جدا كل ما هيزيد أحترامه و أحيانا حبه ليك! ..... النوع الثالث: لا الإحترام بينفع معاه و لا الشدة و دة مالوش حل و غالبا هو بنفسة اللى بيقضى على شغله و مستقبله


----------

